# My journey to the WBFF 2015!



## ShreddedMo (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm been in alright shape (not fat, not skinny) all my life, I've recently had a quarter life crisis where I've realised that I could do so much more in everything in my life. I just haven't been pushing myself to my full potential so I've decide to compete in the WBFF physique division and work harder in everything in my life.

I'm keeping this log to make sure I keep on track.

Training:

Will post up routine soon,

2 days on, 1 day off

Day 1: Chest and biceps

Day 2: Legs and Back

Day 3: Chest and Biceps

Day 4: Shoulders and Triceps

Cardio:

Will be doing fasted cardio on days off, will be using the stairs machine only

Diet and Nutrition:

Doing a six week mini cut, then bulking again, will post up weekly macros


----------



## ShreddedMo (Jun 15, 2014)

Weigh in: 73kg

Did fasted cardio today, burnt roughly 300 calories on the stairs machine.

Also just bought a bodyfat calliper today for 75p, it will help me to gauge my progress.

My calories for this week are 2223 with at least 200g protein per day, fats, carbs are irrelevant as long as they fit the daily caloric intake. I'm using myfitnesspal to calculate my intake.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

would an upper/lower split not be more beneficial than chest/biceps x 2 and legs only once?


----------



## ShreddedMo (Jun 15, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> would an upper/lower split not be more beneficial than chest/biceps x 2 and legs only once?


upper/lower split would definitely be more beneficial, but I have extremely large quads and find it hard to fit in normal trousers, so I dont really want my quads to be bigger


----------



## ShreddedMo (Jun 15, 2014)

Haven't had much time to get update this, been looking for a job.

Just weighed in today 71.4kg, still keeping my calories the same.


----------

